# Topics > Space >  Vyommitra, humanoid robotic astronaut, Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), Bengaluru, India

## Airicist

Developer - Indian Space Research Organisation

Vyommitra on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet 'Vyommitra', the humanoid for ISRO's Gaganyaan

Jan 22, 2020




> ISRO chief K Sivan said that 'Vyommitra', the 'half-humanoid capable of doing multiple tasks, will fly in the first unmanned flight as part of the first human spaceflight programme (Gaganyaan) scheduled for later this year. The humanoid - a robot - will be a 'woman' and will speak two languages.' ISRO chief, 'Gaganyaan Mission is not just about sending a human to space, this mission provides us an opportunities to build a framework for long term national and international collaborations and cooperation. We all know that scientific discoveries, economic development, education, tech development & inspiring youth are coming goals for all nations. Human space flight provides perfect platform to meet all these objectives.'

----------


## Airicist

Article "India’s space agency will fly a half-humanoid robot to prepare for its first human spaceflight missions"

by Darrell Etherington
January 23, 2020

----------

